# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Belantof

## ffx-dreamz

I have moved the profiles from the proposals post as it will be nuked along with the Adventuer's Hall. 

~ Squall

Name: Maximilian Nova 

Age: 21 

Occupation Experience: Fighter Pilot 

Skills: Well learned of flying all kinds of crafts, however prefers to fly in small, fast ships. Taken weaponary training and personal combat courses offered by the Earth's best Solar defense military camps. Able to use weapons of all kinds. 

Personal History: Born on the moon colony Alpha Centuari, Max trained to be among the best pilots the GDA has to offer. When the Third World War broke out, Max was called into action, and flew 1400 hours around the orbit of Earth, on alert for a possible space battle that never occurred. However, it was then he discovered the true horrors of war, and the images of high grade nuclear weapons explosions that killed millions at a time he observed all totally clear and without censor while high above the planet still lingers in his mind. Suffering some mental trauma, he was forced into rehab for weeks. Due to the high costs of training a pilot like Max, the GDA could not afford to give him up, and Max slowly recovered. 

Now he has been selected to be among the 8 people to guide the Belantof, a massive transportation ship, filled with Earth's inhabitants, to attempt to search out a new planet for habitation. Max was chosen as the pilot of the giant ship. Though he has a distaste for operating such large bulky spacecraft, he was honored to be chosen, indeed the future of humankind depended on his flying abilities.

Name: Tidus Forenter 

Age: 20 

Occupation Experience: Tatical Expert 
Skills: 
He has been on ships all his life and is extremly well trained in the art of warfare.His skills include mapmaking, plotting charts, and piloting giant warships. 
Personal History: 
He was born in a small town in the U.S., and was drafted into the military at the age of 14.He quickly rose in the ranks as he prevailed over other people in the same occupation.At the age of 16 he became the official Tactical expert in the military. 

He suffered much during the 3 year nuclear war.He watched the devastation with a feeling of awe and sorrow.So many people had died at the hands of his government. 

After the war, he was recruited to be a member of the Belantof, on the most important misson of his life.

Name: Steven (no last name on record). 

Age: 26 

Occupation: Robotics & Their Programming. 

Skills: Good at robotics and programming robots. Enjoys working with them, and experimenting with new designs out of any spare parts. A load of rubbish at piolting anything or doing something physical. 

Personal History: Born on Earth, England. For all of Steven's life he has enjoyed working with robots, and likes their company. By the age of 10 he had already managed to reprogam a school teaching robot to run into a wall whenver somebody stood up. A few years later, he was given a Junior Robot Technician Kit, which he used everday. 

After a few weeks of using it, he managed to create a robot the size of a thumbnail that would walk across his desk and fall off at regular intervals. It wasn't a very good robot for anything, but he loved it. 

At the age of 16 he went to University and learnt about Robotics + Progamming properly, and received a masters in it. After this, he got a job working for Robots Incorporation. He kept with this until the age of 26, where he left with 7 other people into space.

Age:28 

Physical profile 
eyes: green 
hair:dark brown to black with streaks of white 
height:6" 
weight:150 
small scars on his hairline and all the way down his back 

Training and occupation: covert opperations, expert in espianoge and sniping, some skills with hacking, small explosives, and heavy weaponry. 

Background: Mostly unknown, however he does remember bits and peices after the war, otherwhise for some strange reason his memory is blank. 

Interesting facts: Loves his knives, carries four on each arm. Is somewhat quiet but has a nasty ass temper, also tends to gamble when he thinks he can make a quick buck

THIS IS LOMEBRIRION'S CHARACTER 


Name: Blank Vargas 

Age: 41 

Physical profile 


eyes: Blue 
hair:Brown hair, fashioned in downward spikes under a Military beret. 
height:6ft 9in 
weight:180 
A tall muscular man, extremely serious looking, constanly looking unshaven. 


Occupation Experience: Munitions, Ship defences, weapons training 

Skills: Extensive knowledge of ship security and defence weaponry. 

Personal History: A decorated military figure, tough as nails with no patience for whiners, cowards or idiots. He has been selected to be among the 8 people to guide the Belantof. He was chosen to head the ship's defences because his knowledge of the ship's defence capabilities were the most comprehehnsive, he also played the most key role of all those involved in the construction of it's defences. 

He sees his assignment to guard the Belantof as trivial, that he was just shunted here to keep an eye on the younger, less experienced crew members. 

------

The year was 2040,the earth was trying to recover during this post-nuclear war time.But it couldn't, everything was barren no matter where you looked, empty lots stood took the place of magnificent buildings.And the Earth's resources were virtually destroyed.

The few people that were left were put in carbonite chambers and loaded onto a huge ship.The Belantof.The purpose of this was to find a more inhabital planet in which to live on, for Earth was nothing but a wasteland now.

8 people were picked to man the ship, these people held the entire human race in there hands.It was up to them to guide the ship through the universe and send probes out to every passing planet to check if the planet was capable of supporting human life.

I am Tidus Forenter, Captain of the Belantof.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus*

"Wow"Tidus said as he looked upon the Belantof for the first time.
"I never imagined I would be the captain of something this grand!"

What tidus was looking at truly was the biggest space shuttles that had ever been built.It was a light shade of grey with a symbol of Earth painted on the side.It was in a rectangular shape, not at all like the space shuttles that he was used to seeing.It had two giant propulsion nozzels in the back to propel it along.

Tidus kept looking up in awe until one of his crew members distracted him.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

He gazed out at the stars through the main viewport of the Belantof. There were millions of them, all shining and twinking their presence for all of eternity. Was there really a chance that one of those stars out there contained the saving grace of mankind? 

Max was sitting in the pilot seat of the gigantic bridge of the Belantof. The ship had set off from a wasted Earth only 3 days ago. The computer had done all its calculations and plotted a path to the nearest possible inhabitable planet. They were on their way. 

Since the computer took care of much of the piloting already, Max passed away his time by pondering on all sorts of subjects. It had been interesting at the beginning sure, when the enormous ship first moved, the entire crew, well the entire 8 people, held their breath in anticipation of some problem that went unaddressed and sought to prematurely end their journey. The crew had spent the first day making sure everything was in order. After that, there was nothing. 

For the fourth time, Max thought back to how he got selected to be on this mission. And again he relived the day that it happened. It had been almost two years after the war had ended, major countries were beginning to realize that the Earth had been damaged beyond its limits for recovery, and could not support life from much longer 

-------------------------

Yoohoo! Max was excited, it had been his fourth kill, he was gaining back some of the old reflexes that had made him famous among the colony before the war. 

Max flung his ship right sharply, surprising one of the two remaining ships into pulling a reverse-somersault maneuver to avoid the collision. He fired his ships guns, the shells were supposed to be uranium-tipped but no such luck since all the even barely reactive substances had been dumped into making bombs for the war. 

His target had been terminated with a satisfying, though sound-less flash of flames. 

Max turned his attention to the remaining ship, which seemed to know it was outmatched in skill. Max flipped a switch on the control board that adjusted the amount of power output to the engines and cranked the dial way up. Afterburn. He was attempting to continue to use the advantage of speed to make sure he wins. However the enemy ship, instead of reversing, actually turned on a side thruster and moved _in_ to the way of his ship. 

What the!!! Max yelled, and tried to pull away. However his speed was too great, the computers sirens were fired on for half a second and he collided with the other vessel. The explosion was also silent, and the wasted pieces of the two ships drifted slowly apart in the dark, black void of space. 

*****

Max angrily threw off his head set, What the hell was that supposed to be Orion?!? He shouted at his mentor, who had been looking at the simulated battle on a screen against the wall. 

His mentor looked back at him calmly and shook his head. Max, you have a lot to learn about the physiology of space dogfights. Battles are not won purely through maneuvers that risk your own life against your enemys.

Max was pacified by his teachers calm countenance. Yea, sorry Orion, I guess I wasnt expecting that suicide maneuver thats all. What do you mean by the physiology of fights? 

Max studied his teacher. At 65, Orion looked tired and worn. He had been among the best pilots the pre-war era, Max knew, which was one of the reason why Max respected his mentor greatly. Max always heard of Orions dogfights when he was young, and how he never lost a battle, even against great odds. Now Orion was in forced retirement, confined to solid ground, and he had taken up training young pilots. 

Max knew how Orion must feel. Flying was one of Maxs greatest pleasures in life; he always longed to be among the stars, and hearing the quiet hum of the fighters engines that powered him along. Being confined to the ground must be maddening for Orion. 

Not right now Max. Theres a surprise opportunity for you that has sprung up. Come with me.

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*

Steven stared up at the celiing of his quarters, thinking about the Earth. He didn't miss it much.

He turned over on his bed, staring at the various robot peices scattered over the floor.

"Computer?", he whispered.
"Yes?", the ships computer replied.

Steven thought of something to say. He just wanted to talk to somebody, and the ships computer was as good as anything else.

"Do you have a name, other than computer?"
"Of course".
"Well, what is it?"
"I8-3."
"I eight dash three?"
"Yes."

"Why are you called that?"
"Well, I did not have a name. I told myself that when somebody asked me for one, I would generate one, and that would be my name. You asked me for one, I generated one, and so that is what it is from now on."
"Oh. See you later."
"Goodbye."

Steven turned over on the bed again, and switched on the T.V. The computer's television banks had been loaded with a load of rubbish, in his opinon: all the F.R.I.E.N.D.S episodes from Earth, for a start. Well, might as well watch them. It's going to be a long time before we get to a new planet.

----------


## |)347|-|

> Tidus kept looking up in awe until one of his crew members distracted him.



Revens whispered silently in behind tidus.  \"Sir, I'm sorry to disturb you sir but theres something strange I thought you might want to take a look at.\" he pointed to a deep space scan on a datapad he was holding. \"Sir, these markings here\" he pointed at a cluster of dots \"they look like ships\".[/quote]

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus*

"What?"Tidus asked in disbelief.
"We are the only concious humans left, unless...an alien race...no no, I won't consider that until further proof.Im not ready to accept that just yet.Lets just dismiss it until further information arrives."
"Very well sir."answered Revens.
-----------------------------
Later that day, they left port, and started there journey.The whole first day was spent checking everything for problems, or signs of future problems.They found none.For Tidus, that was hard to believe.Once again, the magnifacent vessel impressed him.
_Duh..of course it all works, they spared no expense on this because it didn't cost them a dime.It truly was the most well built piece of flying metal they had ever made._
Tidus walked over to the Sector 5 where the entire human race was placed side by side, one on top of another in clear carbonite chambers.
He walked through a clear corridor looking on either side of him to see all the people, some of which he thought he reconized, deathly still.
"It truly is amazing is it not?" Max asked as he walked up behind Tidus.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Grr, original post got deleted, had to rewrite. Bah.

*Max*

(The story of Max receiving the assignment will be continued throughout the plot of the main story)

-------------------

Max had taken up to exploring the ship to pass the time. At 5 microklicks long (about a mile) and an eighth of a mile tall, with up to 40 floors at some areas, it partially solved Maxs boredom of sitting at the bridge. He often thought how thankful he was for the ship's computer, which ran the entire thing. There was no way anyone could do it manually. 

There wasnt really much to see around the place. The rooms were mainly filled with special machinery salvaged from the Earth that either ran the ships support systems or will be used to build a civilization on a new planet. Other rooms were filled with DNA samples from the animal species that survived the war. Finally, there were areas of the ship devoted to the preservation of the history of mankind. This was the only real thing that entertained Max. Being raised in the secluded lunar base, the GDA intended people like him to be trained entirely for combat, so he was never exposed to much real education. Now Max passed by hours exploring the history of past, pre-war Earth at the computer records or examining the souvenirs stocked in the preservation rooms. 

Then of course, there were the hibernation chambers. 

Max was passing through one of them now. They were placed in strategic locations within the vessel as to ensure frequent passage among them by the crew, sort of a forced unintentional checking of the frozen denizens of old Earth. He gazed at the rows upon rows upon columns upon columns upon levels of the crystalline Plexiglas cases. 

Max shivered, both physically and psychologically, his breath appeared in front of him in vapors. The environment in the cases themselves were naturally kept at a constant low temperature. However, for safety reasons, the temperature of the chambers containing them were also lowered. 

Maxs eyes flicked to the most secluded corner of the room, as they always did, where about half a dozen cases stood apart from the others. Its inhabitants were unlike those in the other cases. Mainly because they had machineguns slung over their backs and were plated out in heavy-duty armor. 

They were the super-soldiers that the GDA had forced to be stationed in a place of every such chambers in the ship. If whenever the vessel was endangered, the crew was to release the soldiers from their sleeping state, to protect the valuable contents of the ship. They were kept in a lower hibernation state for this purpose. They would age faster... However that was a sacrifice they were willing to make. 

He wondered if they would ever be called into use, he hoped not. 

Max noticed captain was halfway down the corridor of the chamber, facing towards one of the pods of cases, and walked towards him. 

"It truly is amazing is it not?" Max said.

The captain turned around, noticing Max. Yea... he agreed, not quite in tune with the conversation. It really is wonderful. He shook his head. Sometimes though I feel like I have an almost unbearable burden on my chest though.

Max nodded I know what you mean captain, believe me... I know what you mean.

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*

Steven was still sat on his bed, looking at the computer screen. It was enteriely blank, except for the small cluster of dots slowly moving towards the Belantof.

"Comput- Er, I..8-3? Whatever you want to call yourself?"
"Yes, Steven?"
"What are those dots on the radar?"
"I do not know. They are too far away to be internally scanned, or to open a communication port."
"Oh. Does the captain know?"
"Of course he does. He has told me to disregard them until further information about them arrives. I estimate, taking into account the Belantof's current velocity and bearing, we will be able to communicate with them in 7 hours, whereinafter I will be able to internally scan and evaluate their danger level towards our ship."

Steven grunted.
"Is that all?", asked the computer.
"Yes."

The computer's comm port closed.

Well, there was no point staying in his quarters. There's an entire ship to explore, and there is already bound to be some robot acting up. Murphy's law, what can go wrong will go wrong.

"Computer, are there any robots requiring some form of repair, retuning, you know, stuff I can do?"
"Well, Steven, we've only been in space a few days. But, yes, there is one at the moment. It's navigational circuts have reached a neverending loop, and the Robot Sector Controlling Program reports it as being in Televison Room #1."
"Good, tell the RSCP to shut it off. I'll go fix it, it'll give me something to do."
"Very well. The RSCP has shut it down. Just tell me when you've fixed it, and I'll have the RSCP turn it on again."
"Okay."

Steven walked out of his quarters. The door slid closed behind him.

He started walking to the elevator to Floor 23, where Television Room #1 (and the malfunctioning robot) were.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Max and Tidus stood on the bridge, just looking out at the many faces.
"I..I don't know if we can make it.."Tidus said solemnly.
"We will sir, whatever is out there wouldn't make us just to kill us in such an abrupt way.It wants us to survive, I know it.It's just teaching us a lesson.said Max.
"Your right, I suppose I just got caught up in what this voyage really means.We carry such a heavy burden..."

Well, im gonna go meet up with Steven and check how he is doing."said Tidus.
"Cya later Squall."
Tidus walked off towards Steven's room.When he got there he didn't find him so He asked the computer where he was.
From there he headed to Television room #1.He caught up with Steven there.
"Hey Steven!"Tidus said.
"So what's the current status of the robotics on the ship?"
"All fully functional except for the one im working on now"said Steven Cheerfully.
"Good, listen, after your done I got a job for you."
"I need you to run a systemcheck on the main computer, better safe than sorry."
"Alright then, I'll gladly do that."said Steven.
_Im afraid that these 'ships' could take over our computer system..._

----------


## Naruto

*Locke*


(hmm *thinks of interesting way to pop into scenario)

*Locke is inside a small old but beaut of a fighter*

Locke sees the Belantof flying, and is interested in the ship.

" Bounter hunters?... Hmm...Could be.. too nice of a ship to be bounter hunters... I.. Don't know..." 

* flies in towards the ship with his radar blocker on, coming up behind the Belantof and lands on the top of the ship making a quiet entrance. Hops into the ship looking for money*

" Hmm... nothing here..."

* walks up to a doorway, sees that Steven tapping on his computer. sneaks past the doorway to the kitchen and grabs some food*

" I'm damn hungry!" * eats some leftover noodles. Quickly turns around gun pointing at Tidus. Tidus has a gun pointing at Locke, too.*

Locke: " Hey, hey, I don't want any trouble"

Tidus: " How'd you get in here?!"

Locke "I have my ways... Have any hotsauce?"

----------


## Lomebririon

In advance, I apologise for any use of gratuitous profanity, but I feel it really emphasises the power and personality of my character.

*Blank*

Walking into the kitchen and seeing the two young men holding guns at each other, Blank's mind went over how stupid and trivial this mission really was. He walked out of the shadow and quickly pulled their guns out of their hands with his powerful arms.

"What the fuck do you two think you're doing!?!" He looked at each of them through his multi-purpose field goggles. Both of the young men surprised at his blunt, forceful questioning, realised they had been distracted and hadn't seen him coming.

"Now! No-one is gonna blow holes in this ship or each other while i'm around!" He looked at Locke, who seemed to be staring at him with great interest. "You." he said
"What?" he asked.
"That your ship on the roof of this thing?"
"Yeah?" He replied cautiously. "How'd you know that?"
"That's my business. It's a nice ship."
"Thanks!"
"That how you got here?"
"Yeah!"
"Good. Now it's in the hangar guarded by laser defense turret and motion sensors." He said forcefully.
"WHAT?!?" Locke yelled.

"You didn't think just blocking the radar would help did you?" He laughed. "This hull is pressure sensitive! I knew you were here the second you landed! Why the fuck do you think i'm even down here!?! It ain't for the company!"

Tidus, standing there watching this man blast this boy, realised who he was. "You're Blank Vargas, the Defence specialist aren't you?" 

"It's shapin' up to look that way ain't it? Captain." Blank said sarcastically as he unloaded the clips from both their guns and tossed them to their owners while placing the clips on a table next to him.

"Now sit the fuck down!" he said to Locke. "Now you got me down here we're gonna eat somethin'!"

He went to the fridge and pulled out a bottle and slammed it in front of Locke. "Yes, we do have some damn hotsauce!"

----------


## Kaniaz

(I have no problem with the use of profanity. We're being mature here, and it does help emphaise a characters personality  ::D: )

*Steven*

Steven had finished fixing the malfunctioning robot- it turned out it has just been sent a malformed packet. He was typing in terminal commands at the computer screen, watching the text fly past.

"Completed mainframe tests. All systems fully functional."

He was just about to leave when the computer suddenly spoke again.

"Warning: Unregistered weapons detected in Kitchen Deck. Running scan."

"Weapon information:
WEAPON: Unknown. Variation of GK13
AMMO TYPE: Unknown.
AMMO: Unknown.
EVALUATED DANGER LEVEL: Unknown.
Enter it into the registered weapons database to prevent further alerts. Do you want to do this now?"

Steven pressed no. He did the computers and the robots, and their own security, he didn't make the descisons on what guns were registered, or control defence turrets or let people in or out of the ship.

'Umph.', Steven thought, 'Knowing Blank, he knows about it already. Harder to get past than an Genetically Engineered Italian Spacehog.' Once again, he was about to leave when the computer spoke again.

"Steven, the unregistered space fleet are now withing scanning range. I am now scanning them. If you wait a few moments, I'll be able to give you full details."

Steven sat down in the black leather chair again, waiting for the scan to complete. About 3 minutes later, the computer spoke.

"Scan completed. Details follow:
Number of Ships: 4 (excluding two escape pods).
Crew: 7
Handshake Sign: No response.
Weapons: Estimated weapons 20. None identifable.
Message log follows:

A tape, full of static and hard to hear, began to play. The computer sensed this and printed out the words on the screen as the unidentifed voice said them. First, Steven heard the Belantof's Computer's voice:

*Computer:* Greetings. I am I8-3, the Belantof's computer. You are nearing our ship. Please state your business.
*Person:* That is not for you to know.
*Computer:* Please state your business.
*Person:* We will be docking in 2 hours. If you fail to open a docking port before then, we will open fire.
*Computer:*Thankyou for your time. Comm port closed."

This was quite alarming. They must be bluffing though, the Belantof had the sharpest defence officer from Earth, and a plethora of ship defences.

"Computer, please inform the rest of the crew."
"Of course."
"Okay, goodbye". Steven was about to walk out, and irritatingly, the computer spoke again.

"Steven, the unidentifed space fleet are attempting to hack the mainframe and open a docking port. They are doing it stealthily, a low monitoring program caught them. I will block their communication ports to maintain ship security."

Steven logged off and left the computer room. The doors slid closed, scanned the entire computer control room for any other people in there, or any bugs left in the room, decided that it was fine, and locked the door. Only the crew could enter that room, and only the Captain, Blank and Steven could use the computer's mainframe terminal. It was a normal security measurement. Steven wasn't allowed to so much as touch as gun, although everybody else could.

He walked to the kitchen, where the computer had reported as everybody being. Steven wasn't much of a fighter, only the "robotics and computer thingy guy", so he didn't notice the guns or the clips.

"Hi guys, and, er...who's that?"
"Locke." Blank grunted.
"Yeah. Uh, anyway, the computer just finished scanning that unidentifed space fleet. They werent exactly very friendly, and demanded we open a docking port, because their ships couldn't fit on the roof landing and apparently somebody was already on it. Our computer refused to do so, so they cut off. Now they've started to hack the mainframe and try and open a docking port themselves, although the computer's caught it and blocked off their comm ports for now. They've got 20 unidentifed guns."

There was silence, broken by the smashing of the bottle of hotsauce.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

Max lingered a while longer in H-Chamber C after the Captain had left. So many people, he thought, as his eyes traveled the length of the chamber. All of their lives do depend on us, the Captain was right to feel that way. 

Strolling through the room, Max continued on his way towards his destination, the ship's library. 

----------------

Feburary 3, 2040 

Orion led Max down the base's corridors. Max was curious as what this new opportunity would turn out to be, he was eager to get back into active duty once again. 

Max greeted the numerous inhabitants of the Lunar facility as they moved from the training barracks through the cafeteria, and into the administration sections. Max was got increasingly curious as Orion opened several Level Red security doors, which they passed through. They stopped in front of a door labeled, David N. Luger, Chief of Recruitment, Project Belantof. 

Orion turned towards Max, his eyes seemed more tired than ever. 

'In there Max.' He spoke with a trembling voice. 'I'll give you one more lesson. I believe that this is the most important thing you will learn from me.' He paused. 'The lesson is: Remember the Lusitania.'

Max's throat was dry, 'What do you mean by...'

However, Orion simply smiled, and walked away. 

----------------

Max had spent only about ten minutes in the library when the intercom next to the entrance came on. A female voice addressed him. 

'Helmsmaster Nova, the Belantof is being approached by numerous, possibly unfriendly vessels with active weapons. All crew members are to report to the Common Facility Room on Level 23.

Shiit. Max said aloud. _Its only a few days into the journey and trouble already. This cant be a good omen._ 

Oh, Mr. Nova, I forgot. We have new company aboard. It seems a human male by the name of Locke has hitchhiked onto the Belantof without permission.

Max grunted as he set down Humanitys Wars: A Chronology of Past and Present and sighed. _More unwelcoming news._ Marking his place in the volume. Max stood up and stepped towards the door. As he passed the intercom, he realized that something was off. He stared at the intercom and recalled the words that the computer had just spoken. 

Walking down the corridor that led to the secondary elevators, Max thought: It forgot?

----------


## |)347|-|

( Umm I really think that... well mainly ffx should let people RP for themselves, i dont mean to be an ass but i dont like it when my char does something i dont want him to.)

     With a very concerned grimace on his face Revens climbs aboard one of the few fightercraft not yet dismantled and lights up the board.  He grabs a headset com out of a duffle of gear he slung behind the seat and patches a link to the command deck.  " Titus, I'm going to take a look at the foreign objects on our bow position" he paused and patched a datareader into the com jack."I'll send you visual data of the anomolies when i arrive at their co-ordaints."
      He just as he was about to leave the docking bay, a loud thunk made him change his mind," Shit there hostile" he shouted grabing his bag and fishing out a short vibro knife. "Computer, give me the location of the intruder." he shouted into the com. "The intruder has been intercepted by defence specialist Blank in the kitchen" it chirped into his headset. "thanks" he sprinted onward.
   He got to the kitchen and was supprized to see a rather strange sceen. "You guys want any help?" he started to ask, when the computer cut him off   "the Belantof is being approached by numerous, possibly unfriendly vessels with active weapons. All crew members are to report to the Common Facility Room on Level 23."  "Damit, I knew this was gonna be mess shit." he glanced over at Tidus "Sir i suggest we use the darkspace warp gate now." he paused waiting for a reply "We were going to use it anyway, its done with the experimental phases, We can avoid any conflict by jumping out of the system."

----------


## Naruto

( Agrees with |)347|-|, just make posts shorter and dont control other chars)


Locke notices that there seems to be a problem with these guys and their ship.

" You guys seem worried, wanna hand?"
 (still looking at Blank in interest)

" What's your name, you seem to already know mine.."

* pulls clip off the table puts back in gun. Twirls around a bit then puts in holster*

" No need to worry, I'm okay..."

----------


## ffx-dreamz

(what do you suggest then death?That we live players way behind us?Like I said, we can do slight rping for other players but only to carry a player along or complete a conversation scene.)

"Shit.. I guess we have to use the darkspace warpgate.We can't have any conflict with nearly the entire human race as cargo."Said Tidus.
"Computer, activate warpgate."
"Yes sir Tidus"replied the computer.

In a flash the ship was transported to another random universe.
"Computer, do you detect anymore unidentified spacecraft?"asked Tidus.
"Yes sir, they have followed us."
"Wh..what?That is impossible, the odds of them landing in the same universe as us is 1/80000000.It defies logic.
"It seems that they have highly advanced transportation and tracking systems."answered the computer.
"We have no choice but to fight!"Tidus said.
"Computer, turn the ship towards them.We will fight them head on!"

(see how boring it is with noone to protest against Tidus, or cheer him on..)

----------


## Umbrasquall

(I think if Death and Naruto don't want others to rp their characters its up to them. As for me, anyone can rp Max if it adds to the story, just don't have him doing something totally unlike him and it's fine. I personally think the characters will be more tied in together that way and the story be more involving. But that's IMO.)

*Max*

_Ok we just screwed ourselves for nothing._ Max thought as he watched the unknown vessels pop up on Belantof's main radars again. _They followed us._ 

Max knew that it would take hours, maybe even days for the computer to remap their positions after the jump, and locate their original destination planet again. 

Well, if they survive whatever those vessels had in store for them. 

"We have no choice but to fight!" It was the Captain. 

Max jumped to action. "Ok," He informed the group. "I can fly the ship from here, it'll take too long for me to get back to the bridge." He fingered a few panels on the wall and a set of complicated controlpads slid out. 

"Computer, on screen flight visuals now, no magnification, manuel control."

Calming himself, Max gently guided the ship to a halt as he watched the darkness of space through the on screen simulation of the portside of the Belantof. _Just like the training..._ He thought.

----------


## Lomebririon

_...:::I agree with you Squall, if you want to RP Blank a little i'm cool with it. Don't do anything I wouldn't do:::..._

"Friggin' hell! Let's get ready for some action then!!" Blank called out with enthusiasm. "I'll be in the main defence control room!" 

He ran off to the elevator while yelling "I'll hold 'em off as best I can!"

He stepped into the elevator and pressed the emergency keycode for a fast trip to a specific floor. The elevator shot up at extremely fast speeds. He stared at the floor counter as the numbers flew higher and higher while frowning at distaste of the elevator music that played. 

The elevator arrived at the defence control room in record time. Blank stepped out of the elevator and walked down the corridor. He came to a large fortified door. He swiped his keycard in a panel to the right of it and it slid open.

He walked into the room, it was full of monitors and panels showing readouts of information such as hull integrity and core temperature. He sat down at the central system console, put on a headset and keyed up the statistics of the ship. He looked over at a picture frame sitting on the desk, it showed a woman and a young girl. "Here we go girls!" He said as he turned on the intercom to where the captain was situated. "Ready when you are boy!" He said into the headset.

"Roger!" He heard the captain say back.

As Blank engaged the weapons systems and strengthened hull integrity he said to himself "That kid must be pissin' in his pants right now!"

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

Max was breathing heavily. 

_I cant do this. I cant kid myself. This is nothing like training. This ship is huge. Nothing like what Im used to. Why am I here?_ 

Max longed to be sealed up and chilled in a Plexiglas case right now, asleep. Not having to worry about any of this. Ignorance was what he wanted right now, he wanted it. 

_Why me? Im too young. Those people cant depend on me. I dont have enough experience. I am failing my people. I'm failing humanity_

A drop of sweat splashed onto the control pad in front on him. 

_Wake up Max._ An internal voice, smooth and cool, addressed him. _You can do this._ 

The blips on the radar were accelerating, making a spherical formation around the Belantof. They circled. Ready. 

The Captain was speaking; Max could not make out what was being said. 

_Why did Orion think I was up to this responsibility? Why was I chosen?_ 

Max! Wake up! Max lifted his head in surprise. It was the computer. He looked around. The others had turned and were looking at him with puzzled expressions. Captain Tidus walked forward. 

Max cleared his throat. Im fine. I just was a bit dizzy for some reason. Im fine now.

He was drenched in cold sweat.

----------


## Kaniaz

(I think it's perfectly fine to RP a character a little bit, you can RP mine if you want, but like Lombebrion said, don't do anything really out of character. We'd be here all day if it was a conversation scene).

Steven couldn't do an awful lot. Instead, he was just sat at the computer making sure the computer's mainframe stayed intact, and they didn't hack the computer. So far, everything was looking fine. The computer had good security.

----------


## |)347|-|

( sorry about complaining its just that i really dont have my chars personality hashed out yet, so even i dont have a feeling on how he would react to stuff. Im ok with sqall or lomebririon rping my char a little tho.)

       Revens was halfway back to the fighter when he saw something interesting on the tactical readout he still had in his hand.  There were thirty new ships, and they were firing on the ones who had followed them. he shouted into the com while he rounded a corner twards the docking bay. "Bridge, this is Revens, you guys probably already know this but our ass monkies are being shot to bits, I suggest we take refuge in that d class planet off of our port."  The planet was green mostly sprinkled with sea, and even looked somewhat habbitable for a short stay.

----------


## Naruto

( Yeah you can RP my char, just keep him in character)


By this time Locke was beside Max


" You allright, bud?"

"yeah, I'll be okay" Max said.

" Hmm... This is worse than I thought... I might need to go out and take a few down.. How's my ship doing?"

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus*

"Hey blank, where is Locke's ship?"asked Tidus through the intercom.
"Its still in hanger b-14"answered Blank. 
"The password to unactivate the security system is 1747453, use that Locke, now get your ass out to battle!"
"Alright, thanks!"said Locke through the intercom.

Tidus gave Locke directions and he took off running towards the hanger.

"Now,Max I need your help."Said Tidus.
"With what captain?"asked Max.
"Get down to hanger a-12, take one of the bz-85's and go kick ass!"
"Right, I'll get to it" answered Max promtly.
Max took off running still looking a bit shaken up by the ordeal.

"We must...We must save humanity..."Tidus said softly.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

Max took off at a sprint towards the hangers. The computer could handle flying the Belantof; it seemed unnaturally intelligent after all. 

He did not want to endanger the whole crew, nor the whole ship and its contents again by blanking out. 

Tapping the touch pad, he recited the voice override, and the airlock slid open. Max stepped into the hanger. 

Being one of the less frequented areas of the ship, there was no artificial illumination. The entire chamber was cast in darkness. Cold air met Maxs face; it reminded him of the H-chambers, though the air smelt less processed. 

Max whistled. The darkness did nothing to hide the beauty of the five high-tech fighters docked around the hanger. Max slowed down and walked towards the closest one in the circular formation. 

The A-12 was a medium sized DSACRF, a dual space/atmosphere close-ranged fighter. Equipped to take out anything less than a class C vessel, it could probably disable a class B too if used right. 

Max leapt into the cockpit with ease, due to the lessened G in the hanger, and strapped himself down. The cool polyfoamed seat pressed comfortably against his back. He felt perfect. 

Comming the computer to open the main hanger gate, Max flipped several switches in quick succession with a single, fluid motion. He didnt stutter in his movements once. 

He decided that he was still best suited for smaller aircrafts. He felt safe now, in this tiny enclosed space of the cockpit, surrounded by the hard, crystal-like Plexiglas shielding and the smell of warming electronic wiring permeating throughout, even though his real home was millions of klicks away, back on that fading memory called the moon. 

The hanger gates opened with a whirl of mechanized gears. A box of starlight expanded forth until a breathtaking view of the stars lit up the chamber. 

Max slammed the throttle, the force of the thrust pressing him firmly against the seat as the engines of the A-12 roared. 

_Lets go home._

----------


## Lomebririon

*Blank*

Blank watched on the monitors as Max fired up the engines on one of the A-12 fighters and prepared to leave the ship.

"I wish I was out there fighting" he thought " but the automatic defences aren't in full working order yet." He watched as Max gracefully soared out of one of the Belantof's hangar doors.

He radioed Max and Locke who were headed for the battle. "I'll keep you boys as well covered as I can from this distance!"

"Roger that." Max and Locke replied back to him.

"Now let's ROCK AND ROLL!" He cheered as he hit a switch on the control panel.

[i]((Cue really cool rock music))  ::D:  

The crew and pilots watched as a large array of charged particle laser turrets, Space capable missile launchers and several other manly weapons began to emerge from hatches on the Belantof's smooth hull.

Blank slid over to a control panel on the left of him filled with joysticks, buttons, dials and defence status levels. He put on a sight guided aiming device for greater accuracy. He smiled as he prepared to dispense some serious justice, Blank Vargas style.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus*

"Blank!"Tidus yelled through the intercom
"Yeah?"replied Blank.
"When your finished activating the auto-defense systems I need you to report to hanger Z-4 and grab an A-19.I will have steven send a robot to the defense room.He will alert you if anything goes wrong."
"Kick ass!Finally some action!"was Blank's reply.

"Steven!"Tidus called,"I need you to send a robot to the defense room.Blank is waiting for it."
"Yes sir!"Steven replied, happy to be doing something.

"As for me...I need to do a little piloting myself..."said Tidus under his breath.
"Steven, when you finish with that come to the bridge, take over for a bit.Im going out there."
"Will do!"said Steven Cheerfully.

Tidus stormed down the hallway towards hanger z-4 and got into an A-19 right about the same time as Blank.The A-19 was a slightly bigger less manuverable craft than the A-12's, but what it lacked in manuverability it made up in with pure weapondry.Tidus hopped into the cockpit and felt a bit out of place.He wasn't used to such small craft.He flipped a few switches and placed the crosshair goggles over his eyes.His heart skipped a beat as the roar of the Engine got louder.Blank apparently had ordered the Hangar door to be open and they took off at the same time...ready for action.

----------


## Umbrasquall

The outer hull of the Belantof was smooth as it reflected the twinkling of the stars. Towards the bottom, along a row of shielding with a different shade than the rest of the ship, a tiny hole emerged, growing larger until it revealed an internal hanger. All was silent, until in another instant, a medium sized fighter blasted out of the hole at hi-speeds. As if on cue, the hull of the ship turned alive with mechanical whirring. Guns, turrets, and lasers of all kinds were emerging all along the great length of the ship. 

*Max*

Yoo hoo! Max was exhilarated. He was finally right where he wanted to be. Turning his accelerating ship towards the aft of the Belantof, he traced a path along the outer perimeter of the automatic basic defenses, just above the hull of the vessel. 

His eyes narrowed as the unknown ships came into view. Dark and sleek, they were rapidly gaining on the Belantof. Max urged his craft faster along the rough plated surface of the ship. 

The unknown vessels had pulled to about a klick away from the rear of the Belantof. Maxs HUD showed activity at the base of the foremost three of the unknown vessels. With a series of beeps, the tiny blips appeared on screen. The ships were releasing fighters themselves. The fighters were small, but fast, probably of Class F. 

The comm. hissed. The computer was reactivating open communications, probably on the Captains orders. The computers voice came on. 

Warning unidentified vessels. Do not enter into the vicinity of the Belantof until specifying your purpose. We will not hesitate in opening fire in self-defense. 

Max watched as the fighters zoomed into the Belantofs defense grid. They had either not received the message or chose to ignore it. _Well, its your loss._ Max thought as he reactivated thrusters and plotted an interception course towards the incoming fighters. 

Laser turrets and other defenses activated from standby. The battle was on. 

-------------

Max was confused. The ships main plasma defenses did not seem to register the fighters, and were still idle. Well damn. They must either be too small or have a special shield cloak. 

The lasers and mg turrets were holding their own though as Max swooped in and locked onto a fighter himself. It was pure black like its mothership, with a faint white design on either side. The symbol was glowing. 

Then the glow was gone, over illuminated by a bright flash of fire as the ship exploded into a million pieces. Max raised his finger off the trigger. 

Two A-19 joined Maxs right flank. 

Need some help hotshot? Blanks voice commed over. 

Always glad to have company watching my back. Max commed back. He relaxed a little. He wouldnt have to solo it now. The three broke formation and engaged their own enemies.

----------


## Umbrasquall

In the meantime, someone had ordered the Belantofs main plasma cannons to fire on the large motherships. 

A fierce exchange of fire between the Belantof and the three larger leading enemy ships ensued. In a few seconds, it became painfully obvious that the Belantof was too much for them to handle. The main plasma cannon crippled the leading of the large vessels and destroyed another with the first shot. The third heavy cruiser was also destroyed in another few seconds. The Belantof had sustained minimal damage. Much of the returning fire from the enemy were intercepted by the Belantofs AD anti-missile guns. Only a few shells hit the surface of the Belantof itself. Max could almost see the tiny repair robots on the hull already. 

He turned back to the task at hand. The fighters apparently had seen the demise of their motherships and were fighting desperately. Blank was giving them hell with the A-19s powerful guns. 

I cant shake this guy! It was the captain. He had just taken out a fighter himself but failed to spot the second one that was sneaking up behind him. The much more maneuverable fighter was proving a nuisance, following the dodging of the more bulky A-19. 

I got you covered. A new voice said. Max saw Lockes ship moving in. _Hmmm Ill have to ask him what model that is later._

His HUD told him that there was only 2 fighters left of the bunch. Including the one that was tailing the Captain. About to pull a reverse flip to engage the last free fighter, Max paused. 

He stared at the edge of his helmet display. There was something weird happening with edge part of the radar. A series of flashing blips had appeared for an instant and then disappeared. Max continued to look. Maybe it was his mind playing tricks on him? The blips appeared again. Max counted quickly. Five of them. Moving fast, fast towards the rear thrusters of the Belantof. 

Looking up he spotted the final vessel that made up the original group of enemy ships. He had completely forgotten that there were four of them. Mainly because the last one had not done anything. Its black hull had provided an effective camouflage, hiding it for Maxs attention until now. He had thought it a transport ship, harmless. 

That still didnt explain the blips. Max touched a few controls and brought the forward sensors to focus towards the A-12s front. The radar solidified into a picture. Max magnified it to cover his entire HUD. 

It was a few seconds before Max saw them. Five oblong container shaped vessels. Small and black, they were moving at a surprisingly alarming speed towards the Belantof. Their parabolic trajectory signified that they had been released from the final vessel. Max curiously watched as the bullet-shaped objects slid through space. As Max examined them closely, his finger reached towards the comm. button. The vessels had the while glowing symbol on them also, however, one end, the front, was tapered into a sharp point. _Hmm..._

A chill went down Maxs back as he realized what they were. _Oh my god_ The hand that was frozen above the button came down with a crash. 

Shit! Captain we have enemy boarding vessels approaching fast at 9 oclock! 

The objects had long since entered the range of the perimeter defenses. But nothing was happening. The bot that had been left in charge of the main weapon controls apparently considered them harmless. The ship was programmed to not waste fire upon asteroids or space debris. 

The first of the vessels reached the Belantof. It dig in easily through the hull. The next came flying in, also embedding itself up to the middle. Max could almost hear the screech of metal that resisted the intrusion. 

Fuck, captain weve only got Steve and Revens in there! They're not gonna be liking this! Max continued. We have to wake the marines! Captain use your remote to contact the compu 

KBOOM! KREE! 

Maxs A-12 was suddenly spinning out of control. He had forgotten about that last fighter when he focused his sensors FOV. 

Red lights flashed as three separate alarms blared at Max. He knew he wouldnt last. 

Mayday! Mayday! He shouted out into his mic as he smashed the brittle plastic casing over the emergency eject. 

He had no time to lose. He pushed the button.

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*

Steven was quite alarmed as the compter suddenly displayed 500 messages at once. Amongst the garbage, a few caught his eye.

*Crew member Max, piolting fighter ship, has ejected*. Tractoring escape pod.
*Unidentifed breach in hull*. Maximum security.

Before he could finish reading the rest of the messages, the doors slid shut. He heard them all lock around him. Further away, he could hear bulkheads closing. The lights turned off everywhere around him. It was pitch black. However, he could hear the computer speaking very softly, as if it was afraid somebody might hear him.

"I have activated all security measures on the ship. There has been a hull breach. I wouldn't of activated security unless it was for a part of communication I captured between the crew fighting. Max has ejected, telling the captain something. I have caculated his tone of voice was urgent and fearful. However, the communication was broken before I could discover what the rest of the message was.

I am still tractoring in Max's escape pod as we speak. Within a few minutes we will enter scanning and communication range.

I have also computed that somebody is probably trying to board the ship. To give us as much time as is possible, I have closed and locked all doors and bulkheads. Also, I have turned off the lights. Any enemies boarding the ship will have trouble navigating the layout of the ship; as they are unfamiliar with it.

The robot you sent out has yet to reach Blank.

I have not activated the marines, as it is hardcoded into my program that only on Captain's orders can they be activated."

"What do I do now? Do the other guys know?"
"The crew aboard the ship know. I have just told them. Wait, Steven. I will inform you of any more proceedings. Stay silent. I have activated communication ports between you and the other crew members currently on board the ship. Use them only if you must."

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus*
"Steven!"Tidus yelled through the comm system.
It was no use, the communications were down.
"Shit...this is it, this is what I was trained for...."Tidus said solemnly.
Tidus turned his ship around and headed back towards the hanger.He was still able to contact the computer and had it open the hangar door.He flew in and used the nearest intercom to access the computer.

"Activate the Marines!"yelled Tidus.
"Yes sir Captain Tidus"was the computers reply.
"The marines have been activated, they are going through the defreazing process right now."
"Good..put Steven on the intercom."said Tidus.
"Yes sir?"asked Steven.
"I have activated the marines, send out droids to each group of marines to give them a quick briefing."
"Will do sir!"was Steven's hasty reply as Tidus heard the tap tap tap of the keyboard.

_What a hard working, dedicated person he is..._-thought Tidus.

"All set sir.The droids are on there way."
"Good, now all we can do is wait...oh yeah, what is up with the lights in here?"asked Tidus.
"The computer shut them off as a way of confusing our intruders."Replied Steven.
"Ah, I see.Very well then."said Tidus.
Suddenly Steven yelled aloud over the intercom.
"Captain!!Something has gone wrong with Max's escape pod!"
"Oh shit..."said Tidus.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

The glow of the tractor beam pulling him in was soothingly pleasant to the eye. A slow soft green glow. 

Max closed his eyes and tried to relax. 

----------------

February 3, 2040

Max slowed opened the door. It swung open smoothly. He found himself in a small office. A middle-aged man was leaning against the back of his leather swivel chair. 

Some official documents were sprawled on the desk in front of him. There were hasty scrawlings on some, while others contained neat lines of printed type. The desk itself was made out of a hard, polished substance. The texture was dark and expensive looking. It was wood, Max realized. Wood furniture was rare among the colonies, because plants were valued for their respiratory abilities. A large part of the O2 supply depended on them. 

The man was twirling a pen between his fingers and was distracted by the closing of the door. 

Oh hello. The man said in a pleasant voice. Much different then Orions tired one. You are Max correct?

Max nodded; he wondered what was going on

----------------

A sharp jolt made Max open his eyes. The pod was leaning strangely to the side, though it still continued towards the Belantof. Max could see an open hanger just a few hundred feet away. 

Another jolt shook the pod. Max looked up. He was flying through pieces of a fighters debris. Quite LARGE pieces of debris. 

Another one hit, followed by a shower of small metal filings of some sort. There was a silent alarm flashing by his leg. That meant a leak. 

Max unclipped himself from the seat and turned around. He could see it. There was a jagged end of a piece of large black metal sticking into the compartment. 

_Uh oh_

Looking back towards the open doors of the hanger, Max judged he wouldnt make it going at the speed he is now. He could already feel a lessening in air pressure. Though his flight suit with its high G-tolerance mitigated much of the effects. 

He raked his mind for an idea. It was getting slow due to the lack of oxygen. He wouldnt last much longer. Frantically he reached for a red canister secured to the side of his seat. 

He snapped the safety to it and pulled the trigger. White foam spewed forth, landing on and around the edges of the jagged metal. The substance quickly solidified, effectively sealing the leak. 

Maxs hands slipped and the fire extinguisher fell to the floor. It had done the trick for now. Max faintly remembered to thank Orion for teaching him the tip during training, and fell unconscious.

----------


## Kaniaz

"Jesus Christ, nothing seems to be going for us right now.", Steven said.

However, as if to prove him wrong, the computer brung up a window with a message.

"Max's escape pod has had a leak. Leak was sealed, Max has yet to communicate with me."

"Droids have been sent to Marines. One has disappeared. Playing last communcation message."

A robotic voice admist the static of the playback could be heard.

"Entering corridor F4."
"Passed."
"Entering corridor F5."
"Failure, unidentifed objec-"
Zzzt.

"I guessed something was on board the ship that shouldn't be, so I've redirected the robots to take a longer, but safer, route".

"Okay. You're weird, you are, doing all the work for us."
"It's nothing weird. It's just calculations."

----------


## Umbrasquall

Grab a snack or something.  :tongue2: 

*Max*

Max was lying on the side of his face in an awkward position. The seat of the cockpit was also twisted at an odd angle. Groaning he sat up and looked around. 

He could see that he was back in the Belantof. The darkness of a hanger enveloped him. The absence of starlight meant that the hanger was sealed and had been repressurized. 

He released the lock on the Plexiglas shield and it hissed open. He made his way out, joints aching. Landing on solid floor again, he realized the landing could not have been very graceful. There was a long fifty-foot skid mark imprinted into the metal floor of hanger behind the escape pod, which itself was leaning so much that it was almost falling over. 

He tapped the comm. button by his earpiece. 

Hey guys this is Max, I made it back to the hanger in one piece. He said out loud to the cold air of the hanger. 

There was no reply. 

Max tried again, This is Max, is anyone there? Over. 

Again there was nothing. Max took off his earpiece and examined it. The receiver was broken. He sighed. 

This is Max, my comm. receiver got crushed during my redocking, if anyone can hear me Im heading up to the H-chambers to see whats going on. Max tapped out and threw his receiver to the ground. It wasnt his day. 

Jogging to the opposite side of the large room where he knew was a door to the weapons storage room; he fished out his ID card. All the hangers were standardized, one only had to know the layout for one of them, the rest were the same. He made it there and swiped his card through the terminal. Nothing happened. 

Great! Max shouted aloud exasperated, furiously ramming his card through the sensor a few more times, to no avail. The ships systems must have been shutdown to prevent thorough access. That explained why there were no lights either. 

He pushed the comm. button again. Computer, if you can hear me this is Helmsmaster Nova, ID code seven-nine-six-six-two-alpha. I need the weapons room in hanger Max squinted at the large labels on the wall.  hanger S-14 opened. Max paused. 

A second later there was a click, and the steel panels in front of him slid open. Thanks. Max stepped in. _Heheh I thanked the computer?_ He shook his head. Well it is the most intelligent one I have ever seen

-------------------

Zachary Tyler, PFC, Squadron Zeta 

Zach opened his eyes. He was being reanimated. The dark room of what must be H-chamber Z10 loomed in front of him. 

In a few moments he was down on the ground, stretching out his stiff limbs. The other of his squadron were also stirring behind him. 

As blood flowed freely through his veins, Zach warmed up, becoming agile again. He swung his gun so it rested easily on in his arms. He was in a crouched position, and scoped the room from left to right. 

Soon others joined them, they were all silent. The sergeant eventually thawed and moved to the front of the group, he motioned with his hands for the squad to advance forward. They moved to the gangplank in the middle of the chamber, their boots clanking a bit on the metal, echoing off the far walls. Thousands of pods were stacked below them; Zach could see their frosted shells from through the spaces between the floor. 

The room was cold, but no one minded, it was warm compared to what they had been experiencing. 

Zach wondered silently how long the Belantof had been traveling. And for what reason were they activated. For an instant he remembered that last day on Earth. He had left his young wife and three-year-old son at the hibernation terminals. Himself leaving for briefing and subsequent freezing later at a different location. He had hugged his family tightly and promised that hed keep them safe, and that hed go on leave and take them on vacation when he had arrived at the new planet. Though Zach knew that there couldnt be a vacation on a new unexplored _planet_. He had only wanted to pacify his crying son. 

Zach swallowed hard. He wondered if they were in this chamber right now, sleeping among the other thousands of unknowing. 

A screech and a crash exploded into the silence. It was coming through the gate at the far end of the catwalk. The sergeant motioned again; the squad took defensive positions, prone and aiming toward the noise. 

There was only a minute amount of illumination provided by several emergency lights scattered around the walls. With their aid Zach could see clearly that someone or something was trying to force their way into the chamber. 

Zach knew that this chamber was one of the most aft locations in the ship, so the chances of it being a crewmember were slim. 

Knock knock. The soldier next to him on the ground softly spoke. 

There were a few chuckles from the marines around them. 

The sergeant motioned again for them to stay silent and hidden. Their primary orders were to protect the H-pods. Zach wished that there were automated defenses to cover them. But he knew that the Belantof was built in a hurry, and internal defenses were not implemented in many areas of the ship. The designers of the vessel had hoped that the advanced perimeter defenses would keep threats outside. That was the reason the GDA had soldiers put in semi-inanimate sleep. Besides, it would also be too risky to put extra guns in here. Zach reasoned, and lay down to wait, the hammering of the durable layered gates forming a pattern in the crisp, cool air. 

-------------------

Max emerged from the weapons lock, hefting a large semi-automatic rifle. He had shed his lightweight G-suit, which was replaced by durable looking, blue-tinted body armor, there was the symbol of Earth imprinted on the chest. 

He immediately made for a red toolbox on the floor of the hanger. Upon reaching it, he kicked it open and dug through it, emerging with a yellow tubular object and a roll of duct tape. He smiled as he worked, snapping the flashlight on and using the tape to bind it to the side of his gun. After it was finished, he examined his handiwork. It looked ghetto, but itll have to do, he needed to be able to see. 

He jogged towards the entrance of the hanger, and soon stepped into the dark, but slightly warmer air of the corridors. 

He made his way quickly and quietly. Heading for the nearest H-chamber. He knew that the high defenses around them would draw attention to the intruders. As he ran he hoped the Captain had activated the marines, he would be needing help. 

-------------------

Two things happened at once. 

The door at the far end of the room was blasted open, after almost consistent pounding for the past ten minutes. A gaping hole appeared in the middle of the triple layered steel gate. 

At the same time, the gate behind them slid open smoothly. And Zach saw a small drone sail over the threshold, beeping. It had the symbol of Earth painted on it. One of the Belantofs messenger bots. 

The sergeant immediately gave the moving drone a swift kick, sending it into the cover of several metal barrels in front of the sectioned off area of the chamber, where the squad had just defrosted from. 

Setler! Keep that drone safe! The sergeant yelled at one of the marines, as all hell broke loose.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tyler*
Tyler Setler had awoken and was rather well rested.
He noticed that a bunch of the others were standing in front of him waiting for the rest to become reanimated.They were all silently standing.He turned around as the seargeant stepped out.

He streteched a bit and then motioned for the group to advance forward.They moved onto the gangplank and Tyler noticed the bodies below them.He had left no one behind so he didn't expect familar faces, but he felt a bit of sadness as he looked about at what the human race had become.Nothing more than unconcious souls inside what was once active bodies.The entire race had been reduced to running from there own planet because of what they themselves did to it.

They went on in silence for awhile until they heard a loud crash.
"Defensive positons!"yelled the seargeant.
They stood there for what seemed like forever guns pointed towards the at the end of the room.
Suddenly the door at the far end burst open and at that same moment a messenger bot came to the group.

Tyler saw the drone fly behind a bunch of barrels and heard the captain command that he take care of it.

"Yes sir!"Was Tyler's quick response.
He took cover along the metal barrels with the drone.
He took out his pistol and held the drone right beside him.
"Shit!"Yelled the seargent.
At that moment the true ferocity of what they were dealing with came into full effect.
The 'thing' came in and picked tyler up with a 'tentacle' and through him across the room.

"Tyler!"Yelled the seargeant.
It was no use.He was was gone.Tyler was dead.

The Seargent, along with everyone else started shooting the hell out of the intruder.They were shooting in vain.Everything they through at it was deflected.The bullets just ricocheted off.

"That isn't organic! Its a machine!"was Zach's analysis.
--------------------------------

*Tidus*

"Oh god...this is definately not going my way."Tidus said to himself as he ran through corridor after corridor trying to reach the Hibernation Chamber.
The computer unlocked and opened every door that stood in his way as he was running.
On his way he caught up with Squall who was also on his way to the H-chamber.
They stopped at the Weapon Room and grabbed two plasma semi-machine guns.And continued running at a slightly slower pace towards the Chamber.
---------------------------------

----------


## Lomebririon

*Blank*

He cruised through the space debris, looking at the wreckages of the enemy fighters. Seeing nothing more that needed to be done, he decided to return to the ship to help the others.

He spoke into his earpiece "Blank here, i'm retunin' to the ship."

He heard nothing but static in return.

"Repeat!" He said, slightly irritated. "Blank retunin' to the ship!"

Static was all he could hear.

"Fucking machine!" he yelled as he punched the comm system. "Those bastards must have disabled the comm system!" He turned his ship towards the Belantof and pressed the opening device for the emergency hangar on his control panel. The emergency hangar, used only in situations such as this, began to open it's doors.

The hangar doors creaked open slowly, but then the doors began to spark and stopped moving. The space wasn't wide enough to fit his ship through.

"Fuck!" Blank yelled. "It'll have to do I guess." He flipped his ship on it's side and flew towards the opening. The edges of his ship scraped along the sides of the hangar doors as he sped into the hangar. He quickly flipped his ship upright and engaged his backwards thrusters as he skidded along the hangar floor. He slowed down and slid to a halt.

He breathed a sigh of relief as he pressed a button on his ship's roof and engaged an emergency hanger door. The door shut and the hangar repressurised. Blank unlocked a compartment in his ship andHe opened the top of his ship and slid out.

Blank looked around, he tried to remember his way around the ship as he made his way to the door. He walked into the hangar control center and retrieved a plasma semi-machine gun and a portable heavy pulse cannon. He slung the cannon over his back, opened the top of the ship and slid out. He made his way over to a control panel.

"Computer!" He called.

"Yes Mr Vargas?" The computer replied.

"Is there any conflict happening inside the ship?"

"Yes, in the H-Chamber."

"Thanks." He called to the ship as he ran into the elevator. He swiped his access card in the swiper and pressed the button for the H-chamber.

----------


## Kaniaz

"Yuck. That thing looks disgusting", Steven said as the computer showed him the video output from the messenger droid. "What is it?"

"I ask myself the same question. The scanners don't seem to register it on anything; mass, velocity, species, nothing seems to come up. Oh, Blank has boarded the ship."
"Oh. Obviously something really alien then. Or are the scanners just mucking up?"
"Nope, the scanners are fine. I can scan anything else and it registers perfectly."

Steven sighed as he watched the marines trying to fight the alien thing. No bullets made so much as a scratch in it.

"Shit. What do you think's going to happen?"
"I am a computer and cannot 'think'. I am simulation of thinking. Anyway, I expect the entire marines are going to get creamed. Unless they think of something else to try. Typical guns don't seem to do alot to it, perhaps they should try something else."
"Nice idea, but I don't see any other weapons around. The H-chamber wasn't given weapons."
"It was."
"No it wasn't.", Steven said.
"But it was."
"Okay then, where?"
"Well, it was not supposed to *be* there, it was just something they forgot to remove while they were hastily building this ship. I think it's in H-Chamber 3. Yes, that's right. In the floor is a panel secured by screws. It's camoflauged with a SEP field so the only way to see it is to know it's there."

The second the computer said this, he noticed the panel on the screen. Odd, he thought, he'd never noticed that before.

"I can see you've just seen it, because I told you it was there. Anyway, if _they_ knew the panel was there, they could see it, remove it, and there's a small weapon chamber there full of Beta weapons that never became 'full-fledged', tested weapons. Some of them do weird things."
"Explain that again, you've confused me."

"When you are told the panel is there, only then can you see it. If they were told it was there, they could see it, remove the screws, go down into the small weapons chamber, and use the beta weapons there that were classified and never released to the general armies of Earth. They didn't remove it because they forgot to in the rush of building the ship."
"I wasn't able to tell you until now because today the areas 'Classified' status has expired. Quite lucky, eh?"

"Well, that's all perfectly great, but they don't know it's there!"
"I know. But the messenger droid does. I told it to only tell them of the area if it believes they are in a bit of a problem. Because it was built on the same deduction circuts as I am, it will also think they are going to get creamed, and will tell them about it the second they ask it to replay the message."
"But nobody's guarding it? What if they don't replay the message? Can't you tell them over PA or something?"
"PA is down because of security. We have to hope they replay it."

"What are the weapons like?"
"Well, they're weird ones that were in testing. I believe a odd time-diluter weapon is in there. Fire it at something and it slows down for about a minute. Only works once; because the object will gain resistance to time dilation- they were going to fix that but it was beta and they were too busy building the ship."

Steven crossed his fingers, hoping the hell that they would replay the message. Or perhaps the divine would intervene.

----------


## Aphius

*Etomaseth*

Looking around the dark hallway Etomaseth noticed that the halls were rather low compared to the ship he had been used to riding on. He heard a loud bang down the hall. It had no doubt came from one of the other pirates who had accompanied him here with the uldubic. Thinking about how the other pirate must be laughing inside that machine right now, got him thinking of its tentacles and how he wouldn't like to be the enemy.

He pulled a small device out of his pocket. It looked like a small rounded box with a screen on it. Pulling some small cords out of another pocket he plugged them into a computer port underneath a terminal screen on the wall and started hacking into the ships system.

"An intruder is attempting to break into the system" The computer told Steven.

"Can you stop him?" He asked it. 

"I am currently attempting to halt his progress, but he has already accessed the mission logs and language files" the computer told him.

----------


## Kaniaz

"Crap, double crap. Uh...we can't have a hijack of this system, we're already in enough trouble. Since the messenger droid is seperated from the mainframe, they can't touch that, thank god."
"Hurry up, they're attempting to access the control panel."
"Okay, I know one good thing. You can't hack a system that has no power. Last resort, but we're in enough shit, thankyou very much. Computer, make doors work manually, since you're gonna be offlined."
"Done."

Steven leaned down and removed a panel. This set off an alarm because he didn't have a proper code to mess with the wires, but he couldn't really give a shit about that right now. He cut the power wire, and as a extra measure hit the circuit breaker.

Suddenly there was silence. The lights on the computer panel went off. The standby-messenger-droids were still alive, because they were not intergrated into the computer mainframe and acted seperately.

"Well, at least they can't hijack the mainframe now. Downside being that there are now, like, 50 locked bulkheads around different sections of the ship, elevators that don't work, and no lighting. The life support system should be okay, though. I don't even know if those aliens work better with no light, so this is a gamble... Can't repower the system unless they get in this room, but there's like 3 bulkheads around me locked, so that would take at least an hour.. No power can be given to terminals either, they won't work unless main power is onine...Dumb design, but they were in a hurry to build the ship. Shit, I'm talking to myself."

Steven sat in a black chair now and waited. He had no indication of what the hell was happening around the ship anymore. He beckoned one of the standby-messenger-droids towards him.

"Tell me everything you know, I need something to pass the time."
The robot launched into a boring lecture about it's circuts, long term memory retrieval, how it moves...Well, at least it would keep him sane.

*P.S:* You just witnessed my retarded RP post.  :tongue2:

----------


## Umbrasquall

Well here's mine.  :tongue2: 

*Zach*

The marine that moved across the catwalk to guard the messenger bot was made short work of. He was thrown across the entire length of the chamber and hit the wall on the other side. Zach made a dive for the bot, practically landing on it in his haste. He quickly nudged it more safely behind the barrels and peered over the top, watching the battle. He knew better then to draw attention to the bot. 

It was more like a slaughter. Zach watched as the monster flailed its numerous limbs at the wary marines. The thing had to be a machine, he was sure of it. The soldiers were getting desperate, as bullets continued to do no damage. 

Whatever is operating that thing at least has a simple code of universal morals though, Zach realized. There was no gruesome tearing apart of bodies, though the machine was definitely strong enough to do so. It was merely thwacking left and right while occasionally picking up a marine and casually tossing it away, far away. 

_There has to be a weakness._ Zach reasoned. Carefully scoping the length of the thrashing machine. As he moved closer, he accidentally bumped the messenger bot. 

There was a whirr of sound as the bot came online. Oh crap. He scrambled to find a dial that controlled the volume. Upon seeing it he twisted to level 1. 

The bot now was issuing the message in a fast, electronic voice. 

Belantof special issue all-purpose robot #LLCD12. The following message was encrypted, playing now. 

3/15/40: Message from the Captain, the Belantof has been boarded by unknown, hostile forces. _No shit._ Landing occurred towards the last sector at the tail of the ship. All active marines are to ensure the safety of the H-pods. 

Zach waited for more, but the bot stayed quiet. 

Well that was disappointingly uninformative. Zach said, looking towards the battle again. He ducked as a screaming marine sailed over his head. _Well at least no ones noticed the bot yet._ Zach had just made ready for a dash across the pathway to report to the sergeant when the bot spoke again. 

*Max*

Max hurried down the hall towards the sounds. Upon reaching the forward doors of the H-chamber, he turned and said: Captain, Im going to circle around back to see if I can flank them. Max turned and ran further down the hallway to the other end. 

Moving as fast as he could with the plasma weapon slung on his back, Max shone his makeshift light down to the end of the path. Good thing the maintenance flashlights were so powerful. 

As he ran past a door, he paused. There was a light issuing from within. He carefully shut off the flashlight and peered in. There was someone at a set console controls, typing away at a device that was attached to the wall. The person was human in form, but he was unnaturally tall. Suddenly the monitor of the computer went out. Max could hear the entire system powering down. Someone must have shut off the computer. The person slammed a fist down on the control panel. Max pulled out his pistol and slowly advanced. 

Kaniaz are you bored? I'm sure that it'll be fine with ffx if you rp one of the marines. In fact, you can have Zach if you want him.   :smiley:

----------


## Kaniaz

I suck at marines.

*Fred*

Fred ran across to the alien.
Fred got creamed by the alien.

----------


## |)347|-|

(since i havent been here in a loong time ive forgoten the personalitly of my character but i think i  can mannage)


Revens was watching the chaos with the tenticaled robot on a data display in his hand as he ran to his quarters.  "this thing does have a weekness" he thought to himself as he rifled through a box of antiquated weaponry he had stashed away for a momento.  He reached into the box and pulled out what he had been looking for.  A old design EMP chage mine,  It had a extreem amount of force yet a small blast area and had been scrapped for large scale use because of this fault.  But it was this very fault that would save the men on this ship.  He ran full tilt to the area where the tentical machine was reeking havoc on the marines.  He armed the device for a one second delay and hurrled it at his target.  The blast took the machine down flat.  "HEY COMPUTER, alert our tech guy that he's got a new toy to play with."

----------


## Aphius

*Uldubic Machine*

The computer did not respond. The EMP charge had knocked out the recievers in the immediate area so the main terminal couldn't hear him.


*SWITCHING TO AUXILLARY CIRCUITRY* boomed the machine in a cold digital voice. Reactivating, the machine started to raise itself up as a set of legs mecchanised out from beneath it and the tentacles started to pick up and point towards the Marines. The ends opened up and beared the barrels of what appeared to be several types of weapons. 

[b]GATLING GUN MODE the machine warned surrounding entities as the barrel of the tentacle guns started to spin. 

"Take cover!" Yelled the Marines as a hail of bullets rained from each tentacle, shredding whatever they touched. The machine had missed any marines so far as they had taken cover behind heavy containers and walls. However it was shredding all the equipment in the area and making mincemeat out of some of the plating on the walls.

_Meanwhile..._

*Etomaseth*

"Damn it!" He thought as his console locked up. "The computer is shutting me out! They cut the power!" He pulled the cords out of the terminal and slammed the panel shut. He started walking towards the front of the ship, slipping his console and cords into his pockets. 

Coming to a heavy door he tried the panel next to it and got no response. "Locked... I'm going to have to sneak into the main terminal room and then I can have some fun with these people..." He thought as he hoisted himself up into the oxygen and heating duct and crawled along towards the electronic heart of the ship.

----------


## |)347|-|

"Fuck" Revens swore under his breath slaming himself into the bulkhead of the opposite wall, narrowly dodging the spray of bullets bursting forth from the tenticaled machine.  "Now i know why those EMP charges were discontinued, they dont disable auxhilurary fusion chromium drives" he shook his head at his own blunder.  "damnit, i probably took out all the comunications within this area... I guess ill have to do it myself"  with that he thumbed on the switch to his vibro blade, and moved cautiously into the halway.  -will continue this later-

----------


## |)347|-|

The machine was currently bussy with gutting the marines with bullets, currently half the platoon that was sent to investigate the perimiter hull breech had been killed.  It would shuffle down the hallway, taking scores of rounds to its main chassie, firing continously out of its tenical like arms.  Revens was halfway to the fuel drum that the marines were currently attempting to blow up at the machines feet when the machine took it up in its tenticaled arm, and hurrled the drum at the marines, but the drum never made it to the marines.  Revens threw one of his vibro knives at the drum just before it left the machines grip.  The blade scored a hole through the cannister, and the electrical field sparked the fuel, and blew the drum.  The shockwave of the explosion threw Revens into the bulkhead at the end of the corridor 50 feet away.  Somethings in his chest cracked and he coughed up blood as he slumped out of the impression his back had left in the wall. As the smoke cleared and his body started to lose its senses, he saw a blotchy image of the machine powering down, the stumps of its weapon arms hanging limply charred and mangled on the floor.

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*

"Fantatstic", Steven thought to himself. "Here I am with no power and the last message I got was half the army being creamed."
His train of thoughts were interrupted as he heard some clatter through the air ducts, then fade into the distance. He sat silent for a few minutes thinking about what he just heard.
"Something in the air ducts. No, someone. Damn, the devolpers of this ship made enough security holes in it."

----------


## |)347|-|

(Note to everyone else who reads this) ((I NEED MEDICAL ATTENTION!!!!!!!))


Is unconsious

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Zach*

Zach had saw the crew member fly across the room. The machine itself shuddered and then a dying whirr was emitted from the steel body. The sergeant stood back up, the remaining marines followed suit. 

Training their weapons at the bulky metaled beast, the squadron advanced. 

"Tyler! Simon! See what you can do about the injuried!" The sarge began barking orders. "The rest of you work together to make sure the machine is totally disabled."

The members of the squadron quickly dissolved formation to follow their orders. Zach went for the closest marine. He was dead. He continued to check the bodies lying on the ground. The surviving he labeled with a orange first aid tag. Grey Simon, the medic, went and wrapped up the patients as best he could. 

Zach approached the crew member who was leaning against a iron bulkhead. He had coughed up blood, but was still breathing, albeit at irregular intervals. The man was unconcious and the injury looked like a fractured rib. Zach hoped that there would be no bone fragments in his lungs. If so then he was a goner. 

Labeling the man with a orange tag Zach moved onto the others strewn about the catwalk. They needed to get the injuried to the hospital bay somehow, the cold atmosphere and catwalk wasn't doing any good. 

The door behind them slid open. A young marine rushed through breathlessly. "Squadron Omega reporting to... Oh my god." 

The marine from the H-chamber further up in the Belantof froze as his eyes drifted among the mangled bodies on the steel catwalk, finally settling down on the pile of disordered metal at the center of the carnage. The members of Zeta squadron also paused in their work. 

The sarge recovered first. "Private listen to me. Check that there is no furhter danger to the ship. If your chamber is secure, I will need help here tending to the wounded. Tell your commander to send as many men as he can spare. Got that?"

----------


## Lomebririon

*Blank*

He listened as the elevator soared up to the H-chamber. There was no longer any noise, the fighting seemed to have stopped. He wanted to get up there and see if he could help anyone in touble. Suddenly, he heard grinding noises and the elevator came to an ubrupt stop.

"What the hell?!?" He yelled to himself. He pressed the button a few more times. Nothing. He then belted the control panel with his fist. He opened the top of the elevator to get a look at what was wrong. He climbed up and peered up the elevator shaft and something caught his eye. He stared at it, then yelled.

"Oh shit!"


More plot to come later, it's late and i'm tired.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus* 
After Tidus seperated from Max he continued on and was very near the h-chamber now.He rounded the corner cautiously and saw a horrible scene.The aftermath of a near-massacre.He looked upon the bloody catwalk in horror. 

_Those poor people...they had families..friends.._-thought Tidus
Just then he saw movement ahead of him.
"Sir!"said the sargent.
"Sargent?"aksked Tidus 
"Yes, Im afraid we lost many a good solider today."replied the sarge.
"Have you summoned the medbots?"Tidus asked.
"There on there way, but I'm afraid they won't be of much help.Our survivors are over there."Said the sarge as he pointed towards the pile of rubble which Tidus assumed was the creature who was responsible for the slaughter.
He saw a group of 10 or so men sitting upon the ground recollecting their senses and trying to make some sense of what had happened.Many of them were weeping heads held low mourning the deaths of their friends.
Tidus saw no need to disturb them so he let them be.


Just then another group of men came back reporting to Tidus.
"Squadron Omega reporting for duty"Said a young man whom Tidus assumed was the captain of the Omega marine Squadron.
"Good, go join up with the Zeta Squadron, and be ready for the worst."Said Tidus.
Tidus had a feeling that something bad was about to happen and his feelings normally had a basis behind them.He summoned the Omega and Zeta sargeants and told them his assumptions.
"We must be on our guard, something else is in this ship, I know it, and the first place they will strike is the core of humanity, the h-chamber.He also summoned another person from Zeta.
"You, whats your name?"asked Tidus.
"Zach Tyler sir."replied the marine.
"Well Zach, I need you to go around and gather up the other Squadrons because a drone is too dangerous.Tell them to split there Squadron and send half over here to the h-chamber while making the other half stand guard.
"Will do sir!"Said Zach in such a tone you would think he was happy.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*Tidus* 
Tidus watched the young marine run off through the door heading towards the nearest marine station.
Suddenly there was a bright flash of light and then the lights went off.
"Humans, I need to speak with you, send forward the captain of your vessel."Said a voice that came from the darkness directly in front of Tidus.
"That would be me!"Tidus said in a stern voice.
"Alright then, come forth and we shall begin negotiations."

Tidus stepped forward and awaited for the unknown being to appear.
The 'thing' came out of the shadows and somehow reactivated the lights.

_What is it?_-thought Tidus as he looked upon the humanoid type creature in front of him.

"My name is Etomaseth I wish to make a deal with you in exchange for a bit of food. We are low on supplies and need to restock.We will provide you with weapondry if you can spare some food."
Said Etomaseth.

"Why would we spare anything with the likes of such hostile people?"asked Tidus.
"We are not hostile, we just had to make a point, if we didn't come in strong we couldn't make it past your defenses."Was the humanoid's hasty reply.
"Well, I suppose we could spare a bit..."Said Tidus hesitantly.
"Where is your foodstock?" asked the humanoid.

Tidus pulled out an electronic map of the Belantof and handed it too the humanoid.It wasn't long after when he realized the mistake he just made, but by then it was too late.The humanoid had apparently fled when Tidus hadn't been looking.
"Shit!"Thought Tidus as he was contemplating the consequences of his foolish action.

(p.s. You just witnessed the most horrible dialouge on the planet.  :tongue2:  But, at least it moves the story along.  ::wink::

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*

Steven was woken from his semi-slumber by a bang on the metal control room door leading to where he was. He said nothing.

"OPEN THE DOOR", he heard the thing shout.
"YOU MUST OPEN THE DOOR".

Steven contemplated what to do.

"BUGGER OFF!" he shouted back.
"AHA! I KNOW YOU'RE IN THERE NOW!
"NO YOU DON'T!"

Steven got up and opened the door slightly. The alien began to walk in, and Steven pushed the door with all his might back onto the alien. The alien was crushed by the metal door, and fragments of the aliens skull were strewn everywhere.

"Thank god I killed it."

He looked down and noticed it had an electronic map in it's hands, it still had red flashing lines designating the path the alien had took. He closed the metal door behind him, and began to walk down the silent corridors of the Belantof. He was fed up of that control room; and the fact he had just killed one of the intruders meant he was all too happy to go kill another 10 of the bastards, whether they had creamed half the marines or not. Not a paticulary wise decision, but he did so anyway.

He followed the red dotted line and met up with Tidus and co.

"I killed one.", said Steven happily, waving the map in his hands.

----------


## Aphius

*Etomaseth*

Etomaseth was walking down a service corridor between the walls of two seperate corridoors. "I wonder how Regev is doing with that map... Ha Ha Ha Ha!" He stared laughing. "He did a good job on that device I must say. Quite a convincing duplicate. Hopefully the humans have taken custody of him and have the booby-trapped map! He was the only one who could have gotten himself captured and made it look believeable" He chortled flipping the real map around in his hands. 'Quite an idiotic invention this device, but none the less effective' he thought.

A noise started pinging in his ears from the device he had clipped on his belt. He checked the display screen, pressing on symbols on its brigtly lit surface to reach the appropriate menu. He reeled back at the what greeted him on the screen.

*REGEV DECEASED AS OF 1 MICROZ AGO*

"Grrr... hrrmmm.... *HrrrraaAGGHHHH!*" The most horrible and most beastly roar echoed throughout the entire walls of the ship as Etomaseth threw his arms back and screamed. His anger began to rage out of control. He grabbed a huge pipe connected to the wall, ripped it out and threw it down the corridor in a blind rage. "I WILL KILL THE ONE WHO DID THIS!" He raged into the air. 

After a moment he Pulled out his communicator and contacted the few of his crew who were left from their ship. "Come in all!" He said into the communicator. There were several replies of acknowledgement as Etomaseth dug his claw like fingers into the metal of the wall. "You have all no doubt received the news of Regev's vitals... These humans have made a serious mistake. Therefore I am hereby ordering all crew members to withdraw from any kind of combat or mission and hide until I give the order to re-emerge, or until my vitals concur with those of Regev.... Such an unprovoked attack on Regev's part must not go unpunished" 
"Etomaseth" The communicator rang in a female voice.
"What is it Meijamia?" He replied
"I request permission to go and remove Regev's body so the humans don't get him..." Meijamia asked.
After a slight period of deliberation he replied "Granted" He then finished with the procedural over and out.

---------Meanwhile---------

Steven was just showing the map device to the captain and happily telling him he killed one of the intruders when the walls echoed with a spine-chilling howl like they'd never heard before."What the hell was that?!" Steven said in a slightly spooked voice.
"I'm not sure..." replied Tidus.
"It didn't sound happy!" One of the others said.
"It must be one of the aliens..." Blank said in a calm voice. "He's pissed you killed that other one..." he finished. Everone took a step back from Steven.
"What!?" He asked. "What was I s'posed to do?"

--------------------------------------------------------

*Meijamia*

Meijamia was bounding down the corridors and up into shafts and back down again, heading for the place where her device said that Regev was located. Reaching the quarters at the location on the device she looked down and saw the twisted body of the one she once knew as Regev. She lowered herself down into the corridor slowly with her slender arms, looking for any sign of humans. Seeing none she jumped down into the quarters and kneeled over him.
"You poor man... Look what they've done to you...." She cooed brushing some of her neck length hair out of her eyes. Pulling a device out of her pocket she held it over him and it started to glow orange. "Go" she said peacefully. "Join your family..." She said as the body and all its parts exploded into glowing orange sparks. After the sparks had hovered in the air after a short period of time they dissaperated. She put the communicator to her lips and said "Etomaseth he has joined the others in the next world..."
"Good" came the reply from the speaker. "Now hide. And don't show yourself until I've given the order" he commanded her.
"Yessir!" She replied as she jumped back into the duct.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The lights went out in the room where the crew were currently situated and a voice rang out in through the darkness.

"You have made an unprovoked attack on and killed one of my crew! Such an attack will not be tolerated!" Etomaseth's voice rang out.
"Unprovoked?! What about the machine in the hangar!" Tidus asked angrily.
"The one in that machine was killed. Your fued should have been ended then. Now I shall have to kill the one who felt it necessary to take the life of one of my crew... HE wasn't going to harm anyone... Enjoy the afterlife..." his voice cut out.

Everyone looked at Steven.

Hey guys, nobody play my character too much. I'd like to make more of his descisions  :tongue2:

----------


## Lomebririon

*Blank*

"Oh shit!" he yelled as he saw a strange man in a pale grey sneaking suit attatched to the elevator cables with a line, systematically cutting them one by one. The man heard his yell and went for a gun-like device on his hip. He aimed the device at blank and pressed the trigger. Blank dropped back into the elevator shaft just as a shower of gunfire collided with the top of the elevator. 

The elevator made an unearthly groan as the gunfire and Blank's weight pushed on it. He heard a snapping noise as another cable gave way. The man in the sneaking suit began aiming at the cables with his shots. The man knew it wasn't going to hold much longer and when it went, it was going to take Blank with it.

Blank quickly checked his palm pilot. He saw the elevator was almost in line with the equipment and supply floor of the Belantof. He edged over to the door and began to pry it open. One of the last cables gave way and the elevator dropped a small way. This only urged Blank to go faster. He opened the door and looked out, he saw it was a small jump to the door of the supply floor._(For those who don't know, elevators have two sets of doors)_ He made a leap for the doors. As he jumped, the last cable gave way and the elevator plummeted to the depths below. He pressed the emergency open button on the edge of the doors and jumped in.

The man in the sneaking suit saw this and aimed his weapon at the open door. Blank looked around for something that may be able to help him. 

He found a small box of flash grenades. 

He set the timer on one and quickly leaned out and threw it. He drew out his handgun. The flash went off and the man yelled in surprise, Blank leaned out and opened fire at the man, hitting him in the leg. He yelped in pain. As he was clutching his leg, Blank fired at the cable holding him, he severed it close to the top. He began to fall. 

Blank watched as he began to fall and had a pang of conscience. He quickly leaned into the shaft and grabbed onto the cable as the man went past. He had to quickly grab something to stop himself from falling too. Using his large arms, he pulled the man up, who seemed to be in a bit of a daze. Lifting him up to his level and pulled a set of cuffs off of his belt, he quickly cuffed the man before he knew what happened and threw him over into a corner. "Next time I won't grab you asshole!" he bellowed commandingly. 

A voice rang out over the comm system:

"You have made an unprovoked attack on and killed one of my crew! Such an attack will not be tolerated!" Etomaseth's voice rang out. 
"Unprovoked?! What about the machine in the hangar!" he then heard Tidus ask angrily. 
"The one in that machine was killed. Your fued should have been ended then. Now I shall have to kill the one who felt it necessary to take the life of one of my crew... HE wasn't going to harm anyone... Enjoy the afterlife..." then his transmission ended.

"Fuckers!" Blank yelled. "I can't leave them alone for two minutes without fucking things up!" He ran over to a door on the side of the supply room, dragging the man with him. He opened the door and stepped out. He then dropped the man, said to him "Don't go anywhere." and ran away to find the crew.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Max*

"Move and you die." Max warned as he pressed the barrel of his pistol to the side of the person's head. 

Slowly, the lanky figure dropped his hands to his sides. Max tensed a little. Then, with blinding speed the alien turned and slammed his hand with a metal box. The sudden pain forced Max to drop his weapon. The firearm clattered as it bounced away on the floor. 

Recovering, Max managed to dodge another swinging fist aimed for his head. 

"What were you doing linking to the ship's terminal?" Max asked but was forced to duck as a wrench came sailing over his head. 

Looks like there was no use reasoning now. Max knew he was faster, he decided to end it early before the alien could score another second hit. Rushing into a kick with which he fazed his opponent, he pulled off the gun slung around his shoulder. Hefting it forward he fired once. Immediately a small smoking hole appeared in the alien's chest, right under the left collarbone. The alien looked down in suprise for a second before falling backwards and hitting the ground with a thump. Max could see that it was still alive however, but decided to leave it at that. He scrambled around for a bit before finding his pistol to reholster. 

Grabbing the box device from the alien's clutchs he backed out of the room, heading for the far door of the H-chamber.

----------


## Aphius

*Etomaseth*

Sitting in a chair in one of the unoccupied quarters, Etomasth pondered his next move. "These humans are as ruthless as they are stupid..." He thought as his comm started to buzz with static and the moans of an injured person. "Hello?" he asked, looking down at the device on his belt, seeing who the transmission was coming from. 
"I've been hit... ugh... and he took my analyser..." came the voice over the communicator. 
"I'll send Meijamia to come get you..." He replied.
"Thanks..." said the voice before the transmission stopped.

"Meijamia?" he asked into the communicator.
"Yes Etomaseth?" she replied.
"Vengea has been hit and he needs some assistance, I need you to go get him..." he asked her.
"Yessir!" She replied.
"Don't get yourself killed..." he added as he ended the transmission.

----------


## Kaniaz

*Steven*
Steven was cross.

"Hey, I *had* to kill it! It didn't exactly tell me it was not going to harm anybody! It just said 'OPEN THE DOOR!' 'YOU MUST LET ME IN', and it didn't sound very pleased to meet me either. And hasn't it occured to you they might be lying? I mean, it's all very well they've _said_ that he wasn't going to harm anybody, but are we supposed to take everything they say to be true? With the last of the human race on board, I could hardly take a chance, could I?"
"Steven?"
"Yes?"
"Shut up."

Steven shut up.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Hey kaniaz, we aren't posting on these rps anymore, we moved them all here, this way we can attract more rpers.

http://free.phpbb-host.org/phpbb/index.php...p?forum=rpumbra

cya   ::wink::

----------


## |)347|-|

ravens wakes up  "ghaa"

----------


## Umbrasquall

Actually we still will continue SoI and Belantof here. It's just that RP Umbra will have more new stories and rps.

----------


## Kaniaz

Oh well, I can't be doing with changing of forums all the time.

*Steven*

Steven was shot in the head by an alien. It killed him. He wasn't paticulary pleased, but he was reincarnated a few seconds later as a polish sasuage. His life as a polish sasuage lasted approximately 3 seconds as during those 3 seconds a child got hold of him and stuck him in a VCR player and set it to fast forward.

----------


## |)347|-|

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *Oh well, I can't be doing with changing of forums all the time.
> 
> Steven
> 
> Steven was shot in the head by an alien. It killed him. He wasn't paticulary pleased, but he was reincarnated a few seconds later as a polish sasuage. His life as a polish sasuage lasted approximately 3 seconds as during those 3 seconds a child got hold of him and stuck him in a VCR player and set it to fast forward.*



Revens laughs into the nothingness and trigers a h-bomb blowing this tread to bits.

----------


## Lomebririon

I don't feel like RPing in this anymore.   :Sad:  

It's not a cop out on the RPing quality or anything, my heart just wouldn't be in it.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Ouch that died. 

Ffx what do you think?

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Alas, Lome is right...Dig a hole, its dead.  ::cry::

----------


## Evanescent

Too bad... I was planning on reading it. SOI was good but maybe we can put our time towards colloseum and squall could update A splintered soul.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Doesn't mean you can't read it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Umbrasquall

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Too bad... I was planning on reading it. SOI was good but maybe we can put our time towards colloseum and squall could update A splintered soul.*



Sorry man, like I said. I'm out of state right now and probably won't update anything until I get back home in two weeks. I barely have time to access the Internet right now. 

Well ffx you know you could continue this by yourself and turn it into a regular fiction.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Why the hell didn't I think of that?Your right Squall.
This will save me the time of thinking of a story line.
 ::D:

----------


## Evanescent

Ffx i am hoping you will put your time towards the colosseum and then this but do as you want. I just really want to get in on one.

----------


## Umbrasquall

First of all, if you could Lome, can you clean up this thread a little? Just delete the random posts. 

Before I start I just want everyone to know that I will try my best to not RP the existing characters until the real owners come back, if not, I hope you guys wont mind that they might be left behind.  :tongue2:  

Also keep in mind that Im a bit rusty.  :smiley:  Now! Lets try this again 

*Max*

Holy shit 

was Maxs first thought when he stepped into the H-chamber from the far entrance. It looks a tornado ran through a whole platoon of marines, as there were many of them strewn about the huge chamber. Many of them were dead. 

Max yelled as he ran to join the survivors. What the hell happened here? 

A wary soldier straightened from his stooped position over a body of a deceased marine and looked towards Max. 

That gigantic machine happened. The soldier pointed to the mangled pile of machinery that was almost the death of the entire squadron. We dont even know what the hell is going on here. Only that we underwent emergency defrost and then boom, half of us are dead. 

Max shook his head. Wish I could tell you whats been going on, but I have no clue either. 

The soldier stared at Max with a hopeless expression until the forward gates to the chamber slid open with an electric buzz. In came two dozen marines, the leading one called out to Tidus, who Max had just noticed standing off to one side. 

Captain, half of the Omega squadron are here to help the injured to the sick bays. 

Tidus nodded. You have clearance, save as many as you can. 

The soldier saluted as the Omega squadron dispersed quickly among the injured, and began the work of carrying them away. Tidus gestured to Max. 

Max walked over to where the captain was standing. 

Max I want you to look at this section of paneling here. 

Max looked at where Tidus was pointing, a place on the ground below the catwalk they were on, and saw nothing. 

What? Its just a section of the floor. 

Look again, the third floor panel from the left wall. Theres a door there. 

Max looked. After some more confusion, his eyes widened they focused on the correct panel. There really was a door. What the how did that get there? 

Tidus shrugged. The designers put it in, and locked some beta weaponry in the hold behind it. I just found out myself from this little robot sent by Steven here. 

Weapons? We need them then. Max said, and vaulted over the side of the catwalk, feeling a slight breeze of cooled air as he fell. He landed and made for the panel, Tidus jumped down behind him.

----------


## Umbrasquall

*Zach* 

We need a doctor here now! Zach shouted to the room at large. It was hectic. All injured were being carried down into the Belantofs sick bay three floors below the rear H-chamber. 

His shout was barely audible above the shouts flying across room. Some of them also seeking help. Others expressing the pain of the injured. 

Zach breathed again as a soldier with a cross on his uniform stepped up to the soldier he had just set on one of the Med-Flats. He turned and ran for the lifts again. They needed more help. He had to go get some more soldiers from the other squadrons. 

Zach checked the digital map by the row of lifts. The closest H-chamber beyond the Omega squadron was three floors up and a quarter of a mile forward. 

_Shit why did they have to made this ship so damn huge._ Zach thought as he jabbed at the lifts call button. 

*Max* 

Max let out a slow whistle as he passed his hand over the two shelves. High security sealed containers. Many of them were labeled with top-secret markers. 

So these are the experimental weapons that they were working on? 

Tidus dragged one of the boxes from its place on the shelf. It hit the metal plated ground with a clank. Appears so. I heard about these too. Never knew they had time to put them on the ship before we left. Tidus clasped open the lid of the black container and peered in. 

Max looked over curiously as Tidus pulled out a strange looking assault rifle with metallic dials all over the side of it. 

Tidus read from the side: SSM-30CD (Chronodilation) Model-B, pre-issue what the heck? 

Beats me, maybe we can ask Steven about these. He probably knows since he programmed those robots. Max said as he pulled a few black-painted boxes from the shelves. Come on, lets get these up to where we can examine them.

----------


## Kaniaz

What the hell, I might as well post. This was a great storyline, even if my RP'ing abilites are crap.

*Steven*

Steven was thinking slowly, his brain struggling to keep up with all the events that had taken place one after the other. He kept quiet, as he knew that he hadn't done something right. Still, what was he to do? If there is an alien outside the control room, and it's clear it wants in, he can't just let it in with open arms. It could of easily tied him up and destroyed the human race forever with enough time hacking the damn thing. He sighed, knowing that he was not marine material. Slow in situations that require speed, but pretty damn clever in the more peaceful times. To top it off, he was in a different frame of mind. Killing that one alien was enough psychological trauma for a week, thankyou very much.

Even as he knew that death could be moments around the corner, he took comfort in the people around him. They knew what they were doing, they were trained for combat situations. They could easliy blow the brains out of any creepy gooey thing that cared to come his way. He chuckled at the thought in spite of himself. It would be oddly sastifying when - if - these aliens were defeated. He had always taken an pride in any computer system he was working on, moreso the one that was one of the main driving forces behind the survival of the entire human race.

He wondered why he had been chosen as one of the select few to be part of the crew of the Belantof. His memory flashed back to the people dressed in black coming to take him from his workplace, taking him out and pratically tearing him away from his life, friends, family and everything, then dumped in an top-secret base. It had seemed surreal when they handed him a contract, his eyes widening in horror at the task that had been imposed on him. His emotions had been a mix of embarassment, apprehension and pride. He had been selected as one of the people to save Earth. The cream of the crop.

But he couldn't help but wonder in scenarios like this, was he really suited for the job? He had just put his life in danger and potentially the lives of many others. If any of the main crew from the Belantof died, he knew it would be a crippling blow. There was simply nobody else on the ship with the capacity, patience and experience in the other members field's. If he died, the computer system would simply fall into a critical state. If the defense expert died, the belantof would be a sitting duck. If any one of them died, they would be gone. Forever. He had created the perfect stepping stone for this to happen: for the demise of the human race. And all because of one damn alien.

The worries gnawed at his mind, as he shook his head to clear it. Of course not. How was anybody on the ship to know they were apparently peaceful? Are they peaceful? Anybody would of killed that alien in the same situation. We'll all pull through, he thought. These are the top people from Earth. He was, as much as he sometimes thought otherwise, one of them. A trillion dollars had been invested in them all, for technology to prolong their natural life span, to clear their blood of toxins, give them an complete change. Tip-top condition, lifespan, in theory, infinite. You could easily die from blood loss or anything else, though. However the science boffins had all of the crew that as long as they didn't get shot or get some virulent disease, they wouldn't die. Age was not a problem. Science like that wasn't allowed on Earth, due to morales and laws stopping people from being possible 'immortals', but to save the human race, they could. Their immune systems were pratically bulletproof to anything they could think of. But you never knew what to expect in space.

That said, he wondered at all the bodge ups made on the ship. Huge, gaping security holes in the security systems. He knew the PAST-900 card & voice system was secure, for example - after all, he had seen all the source code for the ship - and that it denied access to weapon storerooms without the correct authorization card and voiceprint with an 100% success rate but that was easily fixed by punching out the panel. The door would then default to "open", allowing free weapons for anybody that cared to get them. But it would be okay - over time, things like that could be fixed and get progressively securer. Simply make the door default to "closed", and apply that as a ship-wide patch to all PAST-900 storage areas. Storage areas #90-105.

"Computer?"
There was no response. Suddenly he remembered he had offlined the system.

He smiled to himself. He wasn't a pushover. Even in a situation like this he was constantly churning over security problems in the system, and was more than happy to fix them. Shame he couldn't right now - the computer will be back up the second these bastards are deal with. He felt an renewed surge of hatred towards them. Glad that he had expelled the mind-demons, he looked around at the crew. "What now?", he said with an odd measure of cheerfulness.

*PS:* I cannot spell. Sorry that was such a long post too. If this RP is inactive, too bad. I like it too much for it to really die. Still, I always wanted a sort of "train of thought" post.

----------

